# 19th Century Hand Tool information



## nitro3421 (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought these at a swap meet today and was hoping someone on here knew a bit more about these than I do. I didn't pay much but was hoping they're worth something and at least are a good find. 

Any information would be helpful.


This level has no markings whatsoever but seems to be well made and accurate. Rosewood? Mahogany?


























This square has 2 markings. 1 says: "Patented April 1872". The other says: " Patented June 29 69"


























The chisel is a Stanley. Patent No. 1493176


























This primitive looking screwdriver looked interesting but has no markings.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got an old screwdriver similar to yous...about 12" long. No markings on it.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

The square is in decent shape, for its age. Do you know if it was American made, that would help to narrow things down? As far as price, unfortunately, probably not much, unless it was in absolutely *perfect* condition. (don't clean the square to make it pretty though) I would guess < $20.00 The problem with tools is, there are so many of them. The used market is way too big. I have collected some older measuring tools, which at one time were very expensive, but even those don't go for much. I keep them because of their age, and they were handmade, by Americans.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

cheese9988 said:


> I keep them because of their age, and they were handmade, by Americans.


I couldn't have said it better. 

I'm just now starting to get into antique tools since I inherited a few from my grandfather. And sorry that I can't contribute anything useful to your question, but I just had to comment on that chisel. I can't help but wonder how many nice things that it has helped make. Guess the same goes for the other tools too.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have an old stanley level like that. It is actually in real nice shape and is made from cherry. I also have a screwdriver like that. I'll have to check for markings, but I don't think it has any. Old tools like these make nice wallhangers to give the shop some character.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## nitro3421 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I'll just keep it all as garage decorations..

It is pretty cool to think about the many hands they've passed through in the last 150 years.


----------



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

*what they are*

From what I can see:

20th C level, possibly cherry but can't tell from image, unknown maker

Combined try and miter square, winterbottom patent, made by Stanley

Stanley butt chisel

Perfect Handle screwdriver

All are good tools to use or admire.

Gary


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm a flea market/garage sale fanatic. Some people have no conception of the value of old tools and will just lay them out on a table for a couple of bucks each. I pick up tools like that just to have them. A lot of mine have no markings, and most of them I use.












 







.


----------



## b sco (Nov 8, 2010)

If that chisel is straight and not pitted, I would definitely use it.
Looks like it would be good for mortises.


----------

